# Easybilling erschien auf meiner T-Online Rechnung



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2004)

Hallo,
bei meiner letzten T-Online-Rechnungerschien im Einzelverbindungsnachweis zwei Verbindungen, die ich nicht eingewählt habe.
Es handelt sich um die Nummer: 090090000261 der Firma Easybilling, die Verbindungen waren direkt hintereinander und dauerten beim ersten Mal 10Sek. und beim zweiten Mal 2 Sek. und beliefen sich jeweils auf 25,81Euro ohne Mwst als insgesamt ca 60,-- Euro für 12 Sekunden die ich nicht eingewählt habe und auch nirgends mit OK bestätigt habe. Was kann ich gegen den Betrug machen. Die 0190er und  0900er Nummern habe ich mittlerweile von der Telekom sperren lassen. 
Bei der Rechnung habe ich einen Einwand geschrieben. Die Telekom fordert jetzt allerdings das Geld ein mit dem Vorwand die Firma Easybilling wäre in Ordnung.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen??
Gruss Rainer

e-mail [email protected]

_E-Mail-Addi gelöscht , siehe Nutzungsregeln 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
tf /moderator_


----------



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2004)

So? Die sind also der Meinung, die Easybilling aus Eggebek sei in Ordnung?

www.easybilling.net

[sarkasmus-Modus]

 Interessant. Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist. Außerdem spricht mein Kühlschrank mit mir und sagt immer "Pulheim liegt in Panama".

[sarkasmus-Modus aus]

Ich kann Dir also leider nicht helfen, aber  hier  solltest Du, bewaffnet mit Cola und Popcorn weiterlesen...

Es grüsst fassungslos
cicojore


----------



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2004)

*Dialer-Betrug*

Hallo Rainer, 

der Fall belegt exemplarisch, dass trotz offensichtlichstem Dialer-Betrug die großen Telefongesellschaften weiter keine Bedenken zeigen bei solchen Dialer-Gaunereien mitzumachen. Wirklich traurig!

Gerade darum ist es aber wichtig, sich dies nicht bieten zu lassen.
Der Forderung widersprechen, ggf. die Lastschrift der Telekom wegen Widerspruch zurückgeben und nur den unstrittigen Telefonrechnungsbetrag überweisen und dies schriftlich der Telekom mitteilen.
Der Jurist hat unter http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1461578&d=90&a=1&t=1776278 beispielhaft aufgezeigt was zu tun ist. 

"Wer nicht kämpft hat schon verloren" und würde damit die Dialer-.... ermutigen in dem Stil weiterzumachen.

mfg

Paul-Merlin

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert tf/moderator
siehe Nutzungsregeln_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#7


----------



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen??
> Gruss Rainer


Schau mal hier, da wird das Thema bereits diskutiert: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3665 und erste Lösungsansätze sind auch dabei.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Die Telekom fordert jetzt allerdings das Geld ein mit dem Vorwand die Firma Easybilling wäre in Ordnung.


Kannst Du das Schreiben mit diesem Passus mal einscannen und hier posten oder kam das nur telefonisch?
Die Fa. Easy Billing ist so in Ordnung, dass sie sich sogar vorbehält, dem Auskunftsersuchen durch die RegTP - nach Matlock - die Auskunft zu verweigern. Das nur zu der Glaubwürdigkeit der Angaben durch die Telekom - für die Easy Billing ist es schon toll, so einen starken Partner zu haben!


----------



## cicojaka (22 Februar 2004)

[...]
Was sagt denn die RegTP, wenn ihnen da die Anbieter so auf der Nase rumtanzen? [...]


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> Was sagt denn die RegTP, wenn ihnen da die Anbieter so auf der Nase rumtanzen?


Das Owi-Verfahren wurde bereits eingeleitet und liegt nicht mehr in der Hand der Veranantwortlichen des Referates für die Betreuung der Mehrwertnummern. Ansonsten ist gerade ein neuer Versuch nach Eggebeck auf dem Weg, nun doch ins Gespräch zu gelangen - man übt sich in vorsichtiger Zurückhaltung.

Aber noch etwas anderes ist unterwegs - die Einschaltung der zuständigen StA Flensburg wegen des Verdachtes des Computerbetruges durch Kunden der Easy Billing sowie der Mittäterschaft von Verantwortlichen der Easy Billing selbst, insbesondere wegen des Verdachtes der Geldwäsche.


----------



## Lifeat5 (25 Februar 2004)

:evil:  ich habe heute auf meiner Telekomiker-Rechnung folgendes gefunden: 090090000423   EUR 25,8190  für 1:05 min. und das zwei mal.

Die Nummer ist bei EasyBillingExtremBetruging von einem Unternehmen das sich Matlock nennt registriert.

  :evil:

_editiert, auch als Satire sind bestimmte Äußerungen nicht zulässig (Doppelposting gelöscht) tf/moderator _
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#7


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2004)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> cj schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehe ich hier vielleicht einen Amtsmißbrauch oder ähnliches. IMHO sind solche Auskünfte nicht zulässig wenn man damit zu tun oder davon Kenntnis erlangt hat.


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2004)

Verwirrt schrieb:




```
Sehe ich hier vielleicht einen Amtsmißbrauch oder ähnliches. IMHO sind solche Auskünfte nicht zulässig wenn man damit zu tun oder davon Kenntnis erlangt hat.
```

Hi Verwirrt,

was ich sehe ist, dass endlich gegen die Dialer-Gaunereien entschieden vorgegangen wird. Sicher ärgerlich, wenn Du ein Nutznießer derartiger Gechäfte sein solltest.
Aber absolut begrüßenswert aus Sicht aller übrigen Internet-User.  

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2004)




----------

